
23AndMe's Lark App - Your personal health coach is here - evo_9
https://www.lark.com/lark23andme
======
mimixco
Is it a personal health coach or simply another way to get people to give up
their DNA to be used by drug companies and cops? Both are part of the
agreement when you give them a sample and Glaxo just bought into this company.

~~~
myworkhandle
I'm happy others are thinking/saying the same thing I would. Came here to say
this. ++

